# WTB front end parts for my Gravely 812 four-wheel tractor.



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

I am in need of right wheel spindle assembly for my early 812. Everything stripped out where it pivots through the axle. Thanks. John


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gravely-812...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8f1a898e


----------

